# von PC auf DV überspielen mit Sony TRV 19E



## vondrot (18. November 2003)

Hilfe,

Problem: Die geschnittenen Daten (AVI ) wollen nicht wieder auf den Camcorder ,der einen Eingang hat.
Sollte doch über Fire Wire und dem Programm Directors Cut , oder so ähnlich, vom Aldi PC funktionieren. 
Wo liegt mein Fehler? Das von Sony mitgelieferte  Programm fuktioniert in Richtung Camcorder nicht ist nur zum DVD brennen, oder.

Tschau 

confused:


----------



## goela (18. November 2003)

Würde mal abklären, ob der DV-In Freigeschaltet ist!


----------



## vondrot (19. November 2003)

*DV i Eingang*

laut Sony hat der Camcorder einen DV i Eingang hab sie deswegen auch gekauft


----------



## evenly (22. November 2003)

Schaue mal im Menü nach, manchmal muß man den DV- In noch freischalten.


----------



## vondrot (22. November 2003)

*?Kabel?*

Danke für den Hinweis ich glaube die Menüeinstellungen sind OK. Kann es am Kabel liegen ich habe ein 4 zu 6 Firewire Kabel, da mein PC keinen so kleinen Eingang wie die Camera hat. Sony meint man soll ei 4 zu 4 Kabel verwenden, nur haben die auch einen kleinen und einen großen Stecker? 

Grüße Tino


----------



## evenly (22. November 2003)

Glaube zwar nicht das es am Kabel liegt, aber 4 auf 4 ist immer klein.
Hast du auch soweit alles richtig eingestellt?
Aufnahmemodus usw.?


----------



## vondrot (23. November 2003)

*DANK*

Hallo evenly,

danke für die Anregung nochmal im Menü herumzutippen. Hat irgendwie geklapp,  hatte mir eingebildet schon alle Einstellungen durchgegangen zu sein. Weiss nun immer noch nicht welche Einstellung es betraf, aber es funktioniert. War schon kurz dafor andere Kabel und Software zu holen.

Tschau


----------

